# Honduran 'Blue' Point?



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

I picked up an HRP from the LFS and in a nearby tank that had fish labeled "Honduran Blue Points". None of the employees working there at the time had any real information on them.. the boss, who generally knows his stuff, wasn't working at the time. Has anyone heard of this fish before? Are they generally the same as regular HRP's?


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I've read this is a good indication that it is an HRP mixed with convict. The literature said only go with Honduran Red Points to avoid hybrids. I'm sure it looks good still, but you will likely get more of the convict attitude. HRP's are supposed to have less aggression.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

There is no such fish. It is probably a "trade name" that usually indicates a hybrid. Similar to "Electric Blue Convict". Can be very pretty fish but not HRP.

....Bill


----------

